# Bianchi BB threading question



## rothenfield (Jul 13, 2009)

Simple question. Did Bianchi ever use English threaded BBs. And, how can you tell without removing? Is 70mm always Italian?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

70 is always Italian.

Yes, Bianchi used English bottom brackets - mainly on the bikes not built in Italy. AFAIK, all of the Japanese-built Bianchis were 68x english.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I was looking at a 1885. Are these BB English or Italian?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

My 928L, 928SL are English ( and made in Italy ) 

I built also a SL ( aluminum ) and a T-Cube both Made In Italy and English

I believe all modern Bianchis use English BB, the steel ones used Italian.


----------



## rothenfield (Jul 13, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> 70 is always Italian.


Reason I asked, I have a Very stuck 7400 BB. Also had it confirmed Italian because was told that 36x24T is always Italian. I've been plying it with penetrating oil and am going torque the off-crank side in conventional (lefty-loosy) direction. Can I get a Amen!


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

36x24T = Italian
1.370x24T = English

FWIW my Reparto Corse built steel cyclocross has an English BB.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

'96 TSX steel is English


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

rothenfield said:


> Reason I asked, I have a Very stuck 7400 BB. Also had it confirmed Italian because was told that 36x24T is always Italian. I've been plying it with penetrating oil and am going torque the off-crank side in conventional (lefty-loosy) direction. Can I get a Amen!


Very stuck ?

probably somebody forced an Italian BB into your English threaded frame.

you better leave it inside, otherwise probably the thread is ruined and you could not set another BB in.


----------

